# Keaton Beach Trip



## Blondie~4~Browning (May 14, 2012)

Hubby and I and his cousin and wife went to Keaton this past weekend for the first time in 3 years.  We used to go all the time, but certain things have kept us from going the past 3 years.  So we're back at it and ready to plan another trip.  It took us 2 days to catch a one day's limit. Trout were anywhere from 15"-18".  Caught them on 4" Gulp Shrimp and pin fish.  They put up a better fight with live bait verses the fake ones.  Caught several black see bass on the gulp shrimp too.  I caught a Blue (pictured with hubby below) and i also had a good fight reeling in a Lady Fish.  caught a couple small sharks and May caught a small Sheepshead.  It was fun catching a variety. We gotta find the good spots again so we can catch those gators like we used to.  saturday morning is when we caught the most fish. we went out just before day break. it was over cast and windy! much choppier than it was the day before.  we went north a couple miles.  and we had better luck catching them in 4-6' water than 3.5 foot.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (May 14, 2012)

Here's a couple more pics


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 14, 2012)

Welcome back....


----------



## Cougar Spray (May 14, 2012)

great trip!  do not eat those hardhead catfish!!


----------



## mauser64 (May 14, 2012)

Was there a couple weeks ago. Worked hard to catch a limit but did each day. The bsb's were a problem. Finally resorted to letting the sharks eat them off the hook as opposed to landing them! Lol.  Caught some blues and Spanish as well. Love the place but Going back to the hatch next time. Think the fishing is better down that way.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2012)

Nice mess of fish, Cuz.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (May 16, 2012)

mauser64 said:


> Was there a couple weeks ago. Worked hard to catch a limit but did each day. The bsb's were a problem. Finally resorted to letting the sharks eat them off the hook as opposed to landing them! Lol. Caught some blues and Spanish as well. Love the place but Going back to the hatch next time. Think the fishing is better down that way.


 
Hey! we're going back in june but to Steinhatchee this time too.   yea i don't remember catching as many bsb in the past but this time we kept catching them.  yea they're kinda annoying, but still fun to catch something.  we haven't caught any mackeral in a while.  yea steinhatchee has more options of places to stay.  where we stayed last weekend was rather um....in bad shape.  yea we'll have to find the good fish spots again! GOOD LUCK to you!!!!  i'll let ya'll know how we do!  can't wait to go again!


----------



## mauser64 (May 17, 2012)

Run up north outta steinhatchee to the first bird rack and try it there. I've done good there later in the season and in the fall. Find the 5-7 foot water around it. Good luck!


----------



## Shine Runner (May 17, 2012)

Glad you got back down.  Good pics and nice boat too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 5, 2012)

BSB are as good or better than grouper!!!! It does take a big one to get a fillet though. Looks like a good time.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 13, 2012)

Your not gonna eat those catfish are you!?!?!?


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope they didnt lol


----------



## Klinton (Jun 26, 2012)

My last few trips to Keaton weren't nearly that productive. I go to Steinhatchee almost exclusively now.  Still like Keaton though, brings back memories from long ago.


----------

